# Snowboarding in Chile



## Yannie89 (Mar 22, 2015)

My boyfriend and I are looking at travelling to Chile in late August and are stuck on where we should be going. Any tips on where to snowboard and where to stay would be hugely appreciated. If it's hostel accommodation, a private room will be wanted other apartments or hotels are welcome too (possibly 2 room places as the bfs sister might be coming with her bf too). My snowboarding experience is very limited along with my confidence on a board however his experience is fairly experienced. We are thinking of heading to El Colorado or Farellones, are we on the right track? Somewhere with some nightlife and ease to get to slopes would be great.


----------



## Sons of Thunder (Mar 24, 2015)

Have you been to Chile before, in general? There are places along Ave Apoquindo (Las Condes area) that will take you for day trips up to El Colorado or other mountains. You pay a flat fee for rental and transport by a small bus (and lift iirc, I went back in 2010). You just show up in the early in the morning after having your breakfast empanada at one of the nearby bakeries and get outfitted and wait for the bus to fill up and leave. The ride up (and down) is definitely not for the faint of heart as it is a very narrow and winding mountain road.

As for lodging I stayed with my wife's family there so I can't really give pointers. I know there are some ex-pat friendly bars/restaurants along Apoquindo down towards Patronato. I ate/drank a lot at www.californiacantina.net which is a burgers/beer place and some of the waiters are ex-pats.

Andes Hostel - Santiago - Chile This place is right in the middle of everything and just a short subway ride from the snowboard rental/transport places I mentioned. It's also literally around the corner from one of the bigger ****** bars, The Clinic. 

I'm going to visit again this year in early July. Hopefully there will be enough snow cover by then. My wife's family is treating us to Termas Chillan which is like 5-6 hours from Santiago. It's a ski resort with volcanic hot springs to soak in at night. The rates are very pricey though. You mentioned hostels so I'm guessing this wouldn't fit but just throwing it out there.

If you haven't been to Chile before, just be forewarned that it can be very expensive. I mean airfare itself is usually over $1k from JFK but you probably already know that. My suggestion is not to cheap out on the airfare and go with LAN. Going with a cheaper option like TAM and taking connecting flights can lead to you sleeping on an airport floor somewhere in Central/South America. Not cool. Food can also be cheap, for example an ass sandwich (yeah, it's called ass) is like a greasetruck philly cheesesteak minus the cheese plus peppers/hot sauce and I think mayo. You can get that for 1 or 2 dollars. But if you go to any of the nicer sitdown restaurants you'll be paying US prices or even more.

edit: Do you guys know anyone local and/or native Spanish-speaking? Also, at certain times and in certain areas it isn't a bad idea to pretend you're Canadian. I'm serious, having gotten caught up in the middle of a demonstration that looked like some apocalyptic movie scene and watching riot police running away. Thankfully there were some friendly demonstrators nearby who kindly told me '****** go down that street and just keep going.'


----------



## hellside (Dec 28, 2008)

You can also check out Portillo. It is all inclusive. 

The skiing in three valleys is above tree line. I stayed in Santiago and took the shuttle up when I was there. I did not go up when it is cloudy as I don't like the flat light condition


----------



## Katehill (Jan 15, 2015)

El Colorado Ski Resort in Chile is part of the Tres Valles (Three Valleys) of the Andes along with Valle Nevado and La Parva.
El Colorado is made up of two ski areas (El Colorado and Farellones) that sit above two interconnected villages; Villa Colorado and Villa Farellones. The main ski area is El Colorado, whilst Farellones is really only for beginners and tubing enthusiasts and as access for those staying down in the Farellones village.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

I want to go in late August also. Had a guided trip with experienced locals set up, but we didn't get the minimum required number of folks to commit so it fell through.

Now considering trying to piece it together myself with one other American.

It was scheduled around my 40th b-day too. Now I don't know what I'll do!

Any idea if the Calbuco volcano is disrupting air travel to Chile? Or making it difficult to spend some time in Santiago? That was supposed to be the entry and exit point for my scuttled trip.


----------



## gixxerdk (Dec 27, 2013)

I'm looking for people to go with if anyone is down? I'm very experienced, chill, and not broke.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

*Dumping in chile?!?*

How does 19 feet of snow work, actually?

19-FEET of Snow Forecast for Chile Next 4 Days! - SnowBrains.com

One of the commenters said that Nevados de Chillian got shut down because of too much snow.

I'll be there Aug. 30. The base should be ridic.:jumping1:


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

I'm going to Valle Nevado 13th to the 18th. I can't damn wait. We are staying in Santiago so this thread has been helpful. Any other advice from you guys?


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

rpadc said:


> How does 19 feet of snow work, actually?
> 
> 19-FEET of Snow Forecast for Chile Next 4 Days! - SnowBrains.com
> 
> ...


Wow... that's a huge dump! Don't know the snow over there... Here, a big dump means huge avies with a rather long period of high risk and is always followed by the inevitably newspaper headline of death tolls on the first following bluebird day, cos there are _always_ those who can't wait and will hit BC before the snow has settled. 
But here, the main problem are the wind which forms a lot of drift snow + frequent bluebirds which form weak layers (big temp gradient between night and day -> hoar) + many rather small amounts of snowfall -> many layers. If you dig a pit, you can have as many as 10 layers in 10cm... After a big dump it's usually not the rider triggered avy which is the problem (the impact of a rider/skier won't be transmitted to a weak layer anymore as the force spreads out before - I learned that half a meter is good). But with a huge dump, the new layer _itself_ is so heavy, the snow itself will slide (we call it "spontanious avy"). 

In coastal AK however, I had learned a very different picture; that big dumps are actually an advantage. But they also have more evenly cold temps, less bluebirds (less weak layers), the snow has a different texture (it's like glued to the slopes)... 

Thus it really depends on the local conditions. Best is to ask local guides about what are the patterns which form avies where you go. 

Take care!


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

Kind of funny but yesterday CNN had on their front page a link to a video talking about Chile resorts having a crappy year. 

Of course it centered around climate change and the pollution in Santiago.

It was gone like a half hour later.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

neni said:


> Best is to ask local guides about what are the patterns which form avies where you go.
> 
> Take care!


I found another tour company after my first trip fell apart. The guides are really well trained. Now I'm scared though! Will be my first time going back country. Maybe we'll stay on piste if it's looking sketchy.

Really cool that you are so well versed in snow science.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

rpadc said:


> I found another highly regarded tour company after my first trip fell apart. The guides are really well trained. Now I'm scared though! Will be my first time going back country. Maybe we'll stay on piste if it's looking sketchy.
> 
> Really cool that you are so well versed in snow science.


Oh... _if_ "it looks scetchy", absolutely stay on piste. When in doubt, it's always better to say "no" rather than "yes".

Listen to those local guides. A good guide will explain to you how the local pattern looks, will tell how the weather of the last days n weeks was, how the layers look, if there are weak layers lurking, why which expositions are sketchy, why he choses to go/do A and not B, where you've to watch out a.s.o. 

Maybe you don’t have to worry at all, maybe that dump is an advatage over there, IDK. Didn't want to scare you! I just told how it looks _here_. Our terrain/snow/weather is most likely very different from the place you visit. 

If you want to dive in and learn how to make your own decusions, a good comprehensible AND entertaining read, is the book from Bruce Tremper - Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain. Loads of good info in that book, written in a way which lets you eat the pages (whereas the German books I had read were soooo boringly writen, I hardly could stay awake more than a few pages). After reading, it's best to join some courses, since there's a big gap between _reading_ something and actually apply it when you're on the terrain. I've done several courses (refresher at every season start) with different guides and it was informative each time, cos every guide brings up a new point, had each time new "a-haaa; click" moments. Then read the book _again_ and you'll see, how much more info you get out of it now .


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

neni said:


> Oh... _if_ "it looks scetchy", absolutely stay on piste. When in doubt, it's always better to say "no" rather than "yes".
> 
> Listen to those local guides.


Since I'm still starting out, BC wasn't really part of my gameplan. But this company convinced me that if you're going to travel all the way to the Andes, you gotta go BC to make the most of it. I was nervous but they reassured me that they don't take guests off-piste just to do extreme stuff, more about finding secret stashes and special terrain that you wouldn't experience if you just ride the lifts.

They make sure everyone is accommodated, so the green/blue riders can do mellower stuff and the shred beasts can go big. And they do constant safety assessments before going off-piste. I'm not worried that I'll be pushed to say "yes" if if my gut says "no", because they'll likely make that call before I have to think about it.

But all of this is helpful knowledge. That book sounds cool!


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

May I suggest reading a little bit about what you are doing in the BC. Do you need to be an expert or take a Level 1? No. It does help to have a little knowledge about what is going on. At the very least, red flags should go off in your head if they are doing it wrong.

Quick and easy resources for you.

Avalanche.org - Home Page

American Institute for Avalanche Research and Education (AIARE)

- Project Zero

If you really want to read up, pick up Staying Alive in Avalanche Terrain. It is an easy read. The book is less than 200 pages if I remember correctly. I read it about once a season just to refresh my memory on what I am doing out there. Less than $20 on Amazon.

http://www.amazon.com/Staying-Alive-Avalanche-Terrain-Tremper/dp/1594850844/ref=sr_1_1?s=books&ie=UTF8&qid=1439219807&sr=1-1&keywords=staying+alive+in+avalanche+terrain

Is any of this necessary. Probably not if your guides are reputable. Still, it never hurts to know a little.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

killclimbz said:


> May I suggest reading a little bit about what you are doing in the BC.
> 
> Is any of this necessary. Probably not if your guides are reputable. Still, it never hurts to know a little.


I ALWAYS like to be knowledgeable. This is really helpful stuff.

That book I could probably read on my flight.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

rpadc said:


> Since I'm still starting out, BC wasn't really part of my gameplan. But this company convinced me that if you're going to travel all the way to the Andes, you gotta go BC to make the most of it.


I haven't been to the Andes for riding (just for trekking in summertime) but I'd second the company - make the most of it and go with them. BC is a deeper dive into the nature of a region you don't get in a resort IMO. 
Hope you'll have perfect conditions and 'll have a blast! :jumping1:

BTW: don't forget to post pics in a trip report. We're all craving for snow


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

neni said:


> BTW: don't forget to post pics in a trip report. We're all craving for snow


I'll definitely share. :bop:


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

What company did you go with for BC? We hadn't booked any yet, but that might be a worthwhile addition.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

tpduke112 said:


> What company did you go with for BC? We hadn't booked any yet, but that might be a worthwhile addition.


CASA Tours Ski Chile | Ski Argentina | Ski in South America Holidays


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

Leaving tomorrow. All the pics from the last couple of days at Portillo and Valle Nevado have me stoked!


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

tpduke112 said:


> Leaving tomorrow. All the pics from the last couple of days at Portillo and Valle Nevado have me stoked!


You gotta come back here and drop pics and vids.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

tpduke112 said:


> Leaving tomorrow. All the pics from the last couple of days at Portillo and Valle Nevado have me stoked!


Valle Nevado IG full of pow pr0n.

https://instagram.com/valle_nevado/


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

This is from my phone so apologies, but yesterday was overcast and flat light which wasn't awesome, today was bluebird and gorgeous. First couple from yesterday. Last few from today. Still lots of powder everywhere and the backcountry stuff looked awesome. Wish we would have gone heli.


----------



## tpduke112 (Jul 26, 2015)

Buddy is go-poring. I'll post videos when I get the footage.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

*back from Chile*

My trip rocked. One day each at La Parva, El Colorado and Valle Nevado. Three days at Nevados de Chillán.

short summary vid:
https://instagram.com/p/7XgD-NyUq9/

Spring conditions and no new snow but I was with a quality group with expert guides who led us to some great corn farming. Bluebird every day except the last day. Went off-piste and backcountry for the first time. Some of the terrain really pushed me hard but I'm a much better rider for it.

Hiked up volcano and rode down. Five mile run back to the bottom, half off-piste and half on Las Tres Marias, longest run in S. America.



















Rode a lot of surface lifts. Had some embarrassing moments until I got the hang of it. Challenging on the steeps on a snowboard.

There was a group who was doing a longer trip. They continued south after the rest of us headed home. They're currently in epic conditions with non-stop pow pukeage. Had a whole mountain to themselves when a resort was closed but they were able to get a cat up to a peak and do laps on a t-bar. I'm trying not to collapse in envy.

:angry1:


----------



## highme (Dec 2, 2012)

rpadc said:


> I'm trying not to collapse in envy.


If it makes you feel better, I'm trying not to collapse w/ envy about your trip. I've been scheming on how I can take my son to Chile or Argentina for a high school graduation present next summer.


Also, perfect corn is almost a viable substitute for deep blower.


----------



## rpadc (Mar 10, 2014)

highme said:


> I've been scheming on how I can take my son to Chile or Argentina for a high school graduation present next summer.


----------

